# Popper Dropper



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

The fish lately have been suffering from H.I.P.S., heat induced personality syndrome. They don't know if they are hungry for poppers (the grasshoppers have not shown up yet this year), or if they should hit streamers, jigs, and other below the surface critters. So . . . . it seemed like a good idea to give them some options. 

Jim and I paddled from CR101 to Scull Crossing, hitting the water early and out by noon. He had good luck on the popper, but I went with a popper/dropper rig. A #8 Miss Prissy (chartreuse and black) with a #12 streamer tied about a foot below seemed to work the best. 

After our float, I went to TG Canoe and Kayaks to test paddle the Cajun Kayak. It was my first time in a stand up kayak. What do you guys think about the stand up models? I know at least one of our members owns one.


----------



## Longshot270 (Aug 5, 2011)

Nice catch, I saw y'all either last week or the one before last. I was in a 12 ft pelican, most likely either sitting with my Penn 309 going for catfish, or fly fishing for bait.

A kayak you can stand on is always a good thing to have. Especially if you fly and bow fish like I do.


----------



## YAKNTX (Jun 6, 2010)

I checked out that kayak. I fish out of a Coosa for the rivers. Very stable and the seat is so comfortable. I can stand and fish or sit in the high seat position and fish.


----------



## YAKNTX (Jun 6, 2010)

Here are some pictures out in it.


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

Looks like the Comal and Guadalupe confluence


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Looks like a good day!


----------

